# Do I Have A Dangerous Accident Waiting To Happen



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I install retractable screen doors and the majority require being cut down to the proper length . A carpenter friend happened to see my set up with the two stops and warned me that it was dangerous. The saw could bind and kick back the metal pieces----is he right.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

where's the second stop?..i don't get what he's talking about..


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I think as long as you cut slow you'll be ok. And of course use caution. And keep everything straight


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

A small piece trapped between the blade and a stop can kick if something moves. It can happen with wood or aluminum. When cutting aluminum flat stock or extrusion it's a good idea to clamp all parts. Every NF blade I have ever bought specifically recommends clamping all parts. The only time I have ever had kick with aluminum is when I was in to big a rush to clamp.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

I think your bud is talking about having the scrap wedged between the blade and the stop. Use the stop for the piece you are cutting, not the scrap.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I can see that set up kicking your arse if not paying attention and have that short piece not firmly secured.

In addition, I normally cut through and then release the trigger. I raise when the blade stops.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

JAH said:


> I think your bud is talking about having the scrap wedged between the blade and the stop. Use the stop for the piece you are cutting, not the scrap.


That makes no sense. If it's going to bind because of the stop, it's going to bind whether it's the cutoff, or the useable piece.

If the stock is always the same size, just add a hold down piece of lumber above the stock to keep it from lifting after the cut.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm assuming that your keeping the piece on the right side of the blade. Either way, that piece could rocket being trapped between the blade and the stop if theres no hold down/hand on it. I've had stuff launch in the same situation, i think you always want to hold down the material between the blade and stop, especially if its short.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an older set of the Dewalt clamps - they stay on the saw at all times...You should fit your's with something similar.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

The shorter unsecured piece can get cocked between the stop and the blade. If the short piece is secured no problem. Small pieces especially lighter ones tend to flutter just from the blade spinning next to them, like small pieces of shoe molding do. Just angles a little and it gets caught and flings across the room.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Let the blade come to a complete stop before raising the head of the saw. 

It would be the piece blade right in the picture that would cock and bind.

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never had an issue with aluminum shower channel. I just use my normal wood blade, even a rough framing blade works fine with aluminum depending on the thickness of the channel walls. 

Of course, now I will be paranoid next time I do a shower door.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

JAH and rrk have it right. I'd put the stop on the other end so you're stopping the piece you're using, and letting the cutoff wiggle around on its own. If you nudge the piece to the left, that it looks like you're just holding with your hand, it will make the saw bind against the cutoff, which is against the stop, and potentially do a little explosion thing. 

Not likely to happen as long as you're holding firm, but that's probably what your buddy was worried about.

I also agree with everyone who said let the blade finish spinning before you lift it. That little flutter dance the cutoff does can flutter it into the rising blade and send it back at you. Very uncool.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Why don't you make a flip stop on the right side?

Flip it down, position aluminum, hold left side, flip stop up with right hand, cut , repeat


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

pinwheel said:


> That makes no sense. If it's going to bind because of the stop, it's going to bind whether it's the cutoff, or the useable piece.
> 
> If the stock is always the same size, just add a hold down piece of lumber above the stock to keep it from lifting after the cut.


Being right handed I would have my right hand on the saw and the left hand on the pc Im cutting to length. I want the scrap on the right to fall away not get lodged between the blade and the stop. 
Imho the situation in the pic is comparable to making a cross cut on a table saw while using the fence.


----------

